# POV Colored lights in Virginia



## emt for life (Sep 7, 2011)

What color lights are legal for POV's in the State of Virginia? Thanks and no mean comments please I want a light to let people know im coming so I dont run in the back of them when im responding to a call on a country road


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 7, 2011)

Based on other posts on the same topic here, I doubt you'll get much in the way of help. This forum, for the most part, is rather "anti lights in your pov". 

As I always suggest, for blinky stuff, try www.elightbars.org. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 7, 2011)

emt for life said:


> so I dont run in the back of them when im responding to a call on a country road



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## emt for life (Sep 7, 2011)

Do u know anywhere that I could find out what Light colors are legal though?


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 7, 2011)

Red and amber are the only legal
colors in VA (as an ex VA volley)

If your driving fast enough you might "run into the back of somebody" on a county road you have absolutely no business running lights, and it's pretty darn questionable whether you have any business responding to EMS calls at all.


----------



## emt for life (Sep 7, 2011)

What do u mean you dont know if I have any business running EMS calls?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 7, 2011)

emt for life said:


> What do u mean you dont know if I have any business running EMS calls?



he is saying if you run into the back of someone driving. then you have no business in ems.


----------



## emt for life (Sep 7, 2011)

oh yeah lol not gonna do that. What is the legal colors in Virginia


----------



## Anjel (Sep 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Red and amber are the only legal
> colors in VA (as an ex VA volley)



this


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 7, 2011)

see my signature.  

http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?000+cod+46.2-1020


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 7, 2011)

> What do u mean you dont know if I have any business running EMS calls?



See the post quoted above....



> oh yeah lol not gonna do that. What is the legal colors in Virginia



...and this....



> Do u know anywhere that I could find out what Light colors are legal though?



....and that....



> Thanks and no mean comments please I want a light to let people know im coming so I dont run in the back of them when im responding to a call on a country road



...and that.


----------



## DGreno (Sep 7, 2011)

In VA, Red -OR- Red *and *White. I used to volly when I lived there and that's what we used.
Please take into consideration safety and courtesy for installing POV lights. This is much more important than the "cool factor".


----------



## emt for life (Sep 9, 2011)

I am going to get a light bar the mini phantom that plugs into the cigeratte lighter port and it just goes on your windshield . Nothing too hard to figure out


----------



## DGreno (Sep 9, 2011)

Mini Phantom is a good light. I have used them before. Check out the flash back shield from Galls. Major improvement in glare reduction when responding at night. Be safe!!


----------

